# linux en virtualisation sur M1



## tristanWX (6 Décembre 2021)

hello voila je voudrais virtualiser du linux sous Mac M1 mais impossible de le faire 
je voulais utilisé VirtualBox mais il n'est pas compatible et quel version de linux ??

merci d'avance


----------



## maxou56 (6 Décembre 2021)

tristanWX a dit:


> et quel version de linux ??


Bonsoir,
Une distribution *ARM64*.

Il y a d'autres app de virtualisation:
Parallels 17 (payants), VMware en beta...









						VMware Fusion : la Tech Preview ouverte à tous et gratuite au moins jusqu'au printemps prochain
					

Avec plusieurs semaines de retard sur son grand rival Parallels, Fusion, l'outil de virtualisation de VMware est désormais prêt pour les Mac M1 ! Enfin, prêt, c'est aller un peu vite en besogne puisque l'éditeur annonce une Tech Preview de son logiciel, que tous les utilisateurs pourront...




					www.macg.co
				











						À la croisée des chemins, Parallels Desktop 17 virtualise macOS Monterey et Windows 11
					

Qu'est-ce qui précède à chaque fois une nouvelle version de macOS ou de Windows ? Parallels Desktop évidemment ! Le logiciel de virtualisation se met au diapason de macOS Monterey, Windows 11 et des Mac Apple Silicon dans une mise à jour majeure maintenant disponible. Mais si Parallels Desktop...




					www.macg.co
				











						Multipass : Ubuntu sur les Mac M1 en moins d’une minute
					

Canonical adapte sa plateforme de virtualisation Multipass à l’architecture Apple Silicon. « Multipass peut télécharger et lancer une image de machine virtuelle d’une seule commande », explique l’éditeur de la distribution GNU/Linux Ubuntu, « et les développeurs utilisant des machines M1 peuvent...




					www.macg.co


----------



## tristanWX (6 Décembre 2021)

ok merci je viens de prendre VMware il me manque l'os linux


----------



## bompi (7 Décembre 2021)

Il faut choisir une distribution puis la télécharger (un fichier .iso pour ARM64)
On ne peut guère choisir la distribution à ta place.


----------



## tristanWX (8 Décembre 2021)

merci j'ai trouver un Ubuntu compatible


----------



## Jean82500 (2 Avril 2022)

Je viens aussi de trouver *Veertu* qui est disponible sur l'*Appstore* mais pas encore dans notre zone de distribution. A suivre donc...
Sinon quelqu'un a-t-il des nouvelles d'une future portabilité de *Virtualbox* sur *Silicon* ?


----------



## baron (2 Avril 2022)

Il y a aussi une tentative de portage de Linux en natif sur Mac Silicon : Asahi Linux, en version alpha.
• https://github.com/AsahiLinux
• https://asahilinux.org/2022/03/asahi-linux-alpha-release/


> Une version alpha du projet a été publiée le 18 mars 2022. Le programme d'installation offre le choix entre un environnement graphique ou minimal basé sur Arch Linux ARM, ou un environnement UEFI basique pour l'installation d'OpenBSD ou d'autres distributions Linux avec prise en charge d'Apple Silicon via une clé USB amorçable. (Wikipedia.)


----------



## SuperCed (5 Juillet 2022)

Il y avait un souci avec VirtualBox sur Mac M1 à un moment, vous savez si c'est réglé ?
Certains ont réussi à installer une distrib sur VirtualBox ?

Merci!


----------



## ericse (5 Juillet 2022)

Pour l'instant VirtualBox est incompatible avec les Mac M1, mais tu peux utiliser VMWare qui a une beta fonctionnelle.


----------



## edenpulse (5 Juillet 2022)

Il existe de nombreuses distributions qui tournent en virtualisation sur macOS sur Apple Silicon. Personnellement j’utilise Parallels. La bêta de VMWare est à peine fonctionnelle (et encore) et ne semble pas vraiment développée. 
Ubuntu oui, Opensuse, Debian, Fedora… le choix est plutôt large.


----------



## ericse (5 Juillet 2022)

Il y a aussi UTM : https://www.macplanete.com/tutoriels/41859/installer-ubuntu-sur-mac-apple-silicon-m1


----------



## SuperCed (7 Juillet 2022)

Ca a l'air pas mal UTM, je vais tenter.


----------



## Locke (7 Juillet 2022)

SuperCed a dit:


> Ca a l'air pas mal UTM, je vais tenter.


Un peu de lecture... https://www.macg.co/logiciels/2022/...onterey-sur-les-machines-apple-silicon-126557 ...et plus encore... https://www.macg.co/macos/2022/06/c...terey-ventura-sur-un-mac-apple-silicon-129589


----------

